# Wechter 1705



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Anyone own one of these travel guitars?They look like they would have some bass to them considering the body shape.
http://www.adirondackguitar.com/accoustics/wechter/1705-lg.jpg
not the best picture but thats the one.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't own one of these Wechter travel guitars but I have owned others.. like the Washurn Rover. Most of them sound tinny and the necks usually leave something to be desired.. The one review of the Wechter on Harmony Central
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/product/Wechter/1000+Series+Travel+Guitar/10/1 praises it and claims that it doesn't suffer as badly from the formentioned problems.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't have one, but I'm actually in the market for a nice (well, exceptional would be preferred!) travel guitar. Read the review and I think I'll look into it. Thanks for the post.


----------

